# 1:30 am



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Phone rings at 1:30. You know this can't be good. It is an automated recording saying we are under a tornado warning. where did that come from as I have never signed up for such. Here is the kicker :hammer:, It is not even in an ajoining county??? Been up 4 hours and now I am getting sleepy again. I believe this is what is called a rant:grumble:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Is your phone company tied into an emergency broadcasting system. Sounds like a good idea..but yet again..if it's not pertaining to your area..why ? Call the phone company and ask them a few questions.


----------

